# Scuff marks on wing mirrors



## z4lover (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,
Im my eagerness to get through a tight spot, i knocked my left wing mirror against another car. Its got a brown mark on it now - not sure if its paint from the other car or a scratch. Anyone experienced something similar? know how to clean it?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

use a small amount of cutting compound and rub gently it may come off and leave your mirror unmarked if your lucky


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

i hope you left your details for the other cars driver 

so they can get their paint back:lol:


----------



## z4lover (Oct 14, 2008)

I was going so slow when it happened that i didnt think there would be any damage - until i looked a couple of days later. Karl - what cutting compound would you recommend? Ive heard of t-cut, g3, g10 - have you used any of these? What if i kept at it with scratchX - maybe this would work with less damage to the metallic grey paint?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

should only need a mild cut. and a little rub t-cut will do it but be gentle 

does the mirror feel rough? if it does you may need a tiny bit of fibreglass filler. to hide the scuff


----------



## z4lover (Oct 14, 2008)

Ill give that a shot. It doesnt feel rough.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

if no roughness it should just buff off


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

If it is paint transfer from the other car, I'd try claying first. This would be the least aggressive method.

I would try to assertain if it truely is paint transfer or primer/plastic before trying a cutting compound. Using a cutting compound on the later will only make it worse.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Phisp said:


> If it is paint transfer from the other car, I'd try claying first. This would be the least aggressive method.
> 
> I would try to assertain if it truely is paint transfer or primer/plastic before trying a cutting compound. Using a cutting compound on the later will only make it worse.


Yes try clay or something like AG Glue and Tar remover first as this may remove the paint transfer before you up to something more abrasive.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Had the same thing happen before, clay was spot on, also works on my dad's bumper when I open my door on it


----------



## z4lover (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks all. I had a go with scratchX before trying anything else and that worked a treat - after 10mins of constant buffing.


----------

